# Akamai Netsession Interface



## Elku (Jun 29, 2008)

Problem: I was cleaning up my computer when I came across this Akamai Netsession Interface, after some quick google-fu, I found out that it was a "distributed networking software which greatly enhances the quality and speed of downloads and video streams you get from websites that support Akamai technology.".

It seemed pretty legit, and I found no website mentioning it as malware, but also seeing no website telling me what it does, I simply removed it. The next morning, as I was getting ready to launch a game, Games for Windows Live decided to crash and gave me the following error:


> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
> Application Name: GFWLClient.exe
> Application Version: 3.3.24.0
> ...


So turns out it was used my GFWL, but here comes my issue, Akamai Netsession interface offers no download link, and reinstalling GFWL does nothing. Any suggestions?


----------

